# Echostar Knowledge Base joins with DBSTalk!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

We've had some developments behind the scenes which I think you will like. Starting today, parts of the Echostar Knowledge Base (EKB) will begin appearing here at DBSTalk! TNGTony has graciously offered to post his updated pages on our servers with detailed channel and transponder information.

The migration is still underway so much work needs to be done to our homepages along with the process of transferring the information from the EKB servers so please bare with us while we iron out the details.

You can view the initial offerings here: http://ekb.dbstalk.com but the same information will still be mirrored at the original site: http://echostar.swiki.net/1

On behalf of myself and the other admins, I would like to thank Tony for making this happen. Welcome aboard Tony!


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris Blount _
> *We've had some developments behind the scenes which I think you will like. Starting today, parts of the Echostar Knowledge Base (EKB) will begin appearing here at DBSTalk! TNGTony has graciously offered to post his updated pages on our servers with detailed channel and transponder information.
> 
> The migration is still underway so much work needs to be done to our homepages along with the process of transferring the information from the EKB servers so please bare with us while we iron out the details.
> ...


And we should all thank you for making all of this possible. DBS boards , as we know them, have taken a HUGE leap foreward since you instituted this site :righton:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Chris, what a blessing you are. When I first got Dish, EKB was a huge part of my learning process. I thanked jbuff and Tony every day for their contribution to my own 'KB'. 

I am happy for this development, and for your's and Tony's generous offer - not just for myself, but for other 'newbies' who desire to increase their understanding of this fascinating technology.

The Nickster :smoking:

PS I really enjoyed the chat-chat last nite. Like sex, it's a lot more fun doing it with someone else. Imagine, a bunch of us sitting around the ol' 65" 16:9 watching the most boring program on TV, but doing it together almost took away the misery. :lol:


----------



## The Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2002)

Chris, you guys amaze me. This is really cool. I'm glad that TNGTony is able to bring this to DBS Talk. Major congatulations. :goodjob:


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

"...so please bare with us"

I just took off my shirt before typing this. How much further do you expect us to go? 


Yes, this is most definitely a valuable addition to DBSTalk. It will add even more credibility as a premier place for DBS info and talk.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for the kind words guys! Tony is hard at work right now transferring the information. Since the announcement yesterday, he has already added several new pages. After all is said and done, it will be quite an extensive information source.


----------



## jackie50 (Mar 24, 2002)

Chris, this will only help visitors to this site, I look forward to the addition and congrats to you and Tony.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Nick, Same here, when I started considering changing to a dish and dropping cable EKB was one of my first sites that really gave me alot of info, I certainly appreciate all of Tony's and jbuffs work they have done.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Tony's website is great, and I'm glad you guys were able to get something going. Congrats.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *Hey Nick, Same here, when I started considering changing to a dish and dropping cable EKB was one of my first sites that really gave me alot of info, I certainly appreciate all of Tony's and jbuffs work they have done.  *


Hey John,

That is a really good looking Directv dish you have for you avatar. Are you getting ready to convert to the D* side?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: I've considered coming over to the darkside.
My brother has Direct TV.
If I wasn't under the I Like 9 promo I would convert.

well maybe not.........I just bought a Quad LNB and Plan on buying a 721.

I like Direct TV.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Tony, you know anybody that could do a DirecTV channel chart like you have? I went to LyngSat earlier today, and either some things are uplinked and not available yet, or my page is WAY wrong. It has America's Collectibles Network on 387 (I believe that's the number), it has MANY PPV channels, and it has some other things that I don't recognize.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The problem is the is no easy way of finding out TP #s since D* shuffles channels around a lot. Lyngsat has a lot of stuff that ist uplinked yet. For the entire list of actual D* channels check out the online guide on D*s website, thats were I get all my info from for the home page. Also its is 100% correct even for PPV and barkers which D* likes to shuffle around.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

What he said! 

Ogre,

When I first whipped up this list at the beginning of 2000, all I did was get the info from Lyngsat and sort it by channel number. To that I added "hidden" channel info from Dishplayer owners and listings that all the sites I have listed on http://ekb.dbstalk.com/247

The rest of the stuff then began to come in from many contributors along the way. If it were 100% up to me with no help, I could only give about 40% of the information I do now and no way I could keep up with all the changes! I guess this is a long way of saying, my name may be on the list, but it is truly a team effort.

Speaking of which.......I'll send you a PM... 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Tony,

The EKB page is looking great! Did I see you say somewhere that you will be able to transfer the entire EKB now that you have permission?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Chris and all reading,

Last night at about 7 PM I received permission from jbuff to copy the entire EKB to the DBSTalk host. I had already received permission from BobaBird to copy his contributions. Again the swiki isn't going anywhere. But DBSTalk will be a great back up for most of the pages of the EKB. And in the case of the mondo-monster channel list, the original will be here. The copy will be at the Swiki site.

So since about 7 I have been a busy little bee and moved all the pages that are still relevant and redid the index at http://ekb.dbstalk.com. I had to resort to using frames. It looks good on my MSIE and Mozilla .9.7 beta. I also gave an out to those that do not have frames capability and provided links to the pages within the frames. But Web TV users, let me know it I need a web-TV friendly site.

Let me know how it looks on your respective browsers.

There are a total of 138 pages on the site now. The oringinal has cose to 300, but over a hundred are Dish press releases.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

:computer: Heh. That a lot of work. We appreciate it! :angel:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks for all your time and work on this Tony! :righton:


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Another way to reach the EKB now....

As of today, you now have another way to reach the EKB. Of course, while you are browsing DBSTalk, just click on the link that Chris has graciously provided. You also know about the http://ekb.dbstalk.com direct address, but if that's too hard to remember, you can use www.echostaruser.com <that. COM now.> The .org site is tied up for a while, though I may grab that one too.

I just tried the new redirect domain and it works well.

Another advantage...if you want to e-mail me to contribute info to the knowledge base, you can do so by e-mailing <insert anything here>@echostaruser.com. No need to remember a specific address.

Thanks all for your support.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Tony, you are da man! Thank YOU for all of your work!


----------

